# Tethering et Access from anywhere (Splashtop Remote)



## khemas (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Voilà, depuis ce matin je me prends la tête sur une des fonctionnalités de Splashtop Remote. Pour poser le truc, je précise tout de suite que j'ai pompé mon app sur Installous (pas bien je sais, mais pas bien riche non plus !) et que j'ai aussi réussi à récupérer gratuitement 1 mois d'access from anywhere gratos. 
Mon problème le voilà : j'aimerais réussir à accéder à mon pc éteint (par exemple quand je serai en vacances loin dans une semaine) à partir de mon ipad qui n'est pas 3G mais qui peut profiter de la connection 3G de mon smartphone (galaxy sII abonnement free 19euros).
Alors j'ai essayé de me mettre en situation, donc d'éteindre mon pc et de me connecter au hotspot wifi de mon portable via mon ipad. Résultat : échec, je n'arrive pas à allumer mon pc avec le wake on lan alors qu'il est bien configuré puisque j'arrive à l'allumer lorsque je fais la même manip mais en me connectant plus simplement à mon wifi domestique avec mon ipad. 
Alors j'ai cru lire quelque part que le truc ne fonctionnait que si l'ipad était connecté au reseau local, ce qu'il n'est évidemment pas quand j'utilise le 3g du smartphone, mais dans ce cas, concrètement, à quoi sert l'option access from anywhere si on ne peut pas allumer le pc à partir d'une connexion 3G ? faut-il impérativement laisser le pc allumé pendant toutes les vacances ??? Honnêtement j'en doute mais pour l'instant tout cela dépasse mes maigres compétences. Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------

